#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: مشکل ارور 0xC0000005 بعد از نصب فتوشاپ 2020

## smortazavi

با سلام
 من قبلا روی سیستم فتوشاپ 2018 داشتم امروز به سرم زد پاک کنم 2020 بریزم که به فنا رفتم
همش وقتی روی ایکون کیلیک می کنیم ارور معروف 0xC0000005 میده تمام چرت و پرت های فروم های داخلی و خارجی رو خوندم اینجا کسی هست واقعا این مشکل حل کرده باشه ممنون میشم منم راهنمایی کنه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## دیوانه3

دورو از چه ویندوزی استاده میکنید نسخه 32یا64بیتی باید فتوشاپ شما برابر باهمون نوع انتخاب ونصب بشه دوست عزیز.

----------

